# New G2 model



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

At the heals of the G2C, Taurus has now introduced the G2S. It's a single stack version of the G2C, personally I'll stick with my Walther PPS m2 for thin carry.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Wow another G2 but this ones a single stack any idea what the MSRP will be on this new G2?


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Did a quick search and found this on You Tube I'll admit its sketchy but it seems Taurus is going after the single stack market look for an official release in the future...


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have nothing negative to say about the G2, the ones I saw worked well and showed good accuracy. The trigger is it's weakness. Very sloppy. When I carry a 9MM, I want more rounds, not less, but that's personal preference I guess.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

The G2 has been my EDC for several years its been 100% reliable and like you Tangof I like a double stack vs a single stack. After the first 5 or 6 hundred rounds the trigger on my G2 got a lot better, and yes the G2 is a little wider than a single stack but I don't mind.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tangof said:


> ...When I carry a 9MM, I want more rounds, not less, but that's personal preference I guess.


There still are places where you can't legally possess a magazine which holds more than 10 rounds.
IIRC, there is at least one place where the legal limit is seven rounds.

Of course, the bad guys obey these laws scrupulously.
Right?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Of course, the bad guys obey these laws scrupulously.
> Right?


Of course they do its the law.........


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There still are places where you can't legally possess a magazine which holds more than 10 rounds.
> IIRC, there is at least one place where the legal limit is seven rounds.
> 
> Of course, the bad guys obey these laws scrupulously.
> Right?


NY is one of those communist states, with it's anti-Constitution government. They have that ridiculous SAFE act, which has a 10 round limit.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm LEOSA covered, but I don't visit those states anyway. 14 is my minimum in a 9MM, a CZ P-01. The CZ P09 carries 20, but that's an open carry hiking gun. Depending on the weather, I prefer the CZ 97 or the Glock 21 in .45.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> View attachment 15634
> View attachment 15636
> I'm LEOSA covered, but I don't visit those states anyway. 14 is my minimum in a 9MM, a CZ P-01. The CZ P09 carries 20, but that's an open carry hiking gun. Depending on the weather, I prefer the CZ 97 or the Glock 21 in .45.


Nice collection! :smt1099


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

If it has the same crappy trigger as the G2 as well as the poor finish and the mags rattle...
I think i will pass.

Even if they don't i think i will still pass.


----------

